# Rzr s



## Fishermen13 (Jun 1, 2012)

Looking to buy a razor s soon. I was wondering if any of y'all some opinions on where's the best place buy. I'm located in alvin but willing to drive if a could get a deal. Any opinions on team mancuso south? Thanks!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Search a few of the threads in here. I have posted some info on great deals. Leave me a message and exactly what your looking for, and I can get you a couple of prices.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*mancuso*

I have bought bought two bikes from Blake at Mancuso (Goldwing and Can Am XMR) and they gave me a better deal than I cold find anywhere else in Houston. The cheapest price I found on a Goldwing was in Ok. and even though they couldn't match the price they got it close enough to where with the gas and night in motel I still saved money buying it locally.


----------



## Fishermen13 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Hopefully I'll be driving me a rzr in the near future.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*pics*

WE NEED PICS when you get it!


----------



## Fishermen13 (Jun 1, 2012)

For sure


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

Blake at woods cycle country is a cool dude. Best price i could find.


----------



## Fishermen13 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I searched around and found a 2014 rzr s in the le fox white lighting on a deal I couldn't pass up. Picking it up around 5!


----------



## DoveCommander1 (Jun 10, 2012)

These dealers have websites? I'm pretty interested in the 1000 series.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

I went with a can am 1000 maverick the txt is nice to









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iboots78 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have bought a couple bikes from Blake at Mancuso. He offers a good deal. Hot Rod won't lead you wrong though. If you need your bike serviced. Mancuso south is terrible.


----------

